# GCCF to FIFE??



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Just looking into dual registering my GCCF reg'd girls and boy with FIFE, however it only says you need certified pedigree - but GCCF give you slips??

Any idea how i go about it??

Just about to register my new euro girls and boy with FIFE and thought i may aswell dual reg my others at the same time but the information is a little sparse x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you can get certified peds from the gccf office, you have to pay for them though

from the website
GCCF Certified Pedigrees 
3 Generations £10.00 
4 Generations £25.00 
5 Generations £35.00


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> you can get certified peds from the gccf office, you have to pay for them though
> 
> from the website
> GCCF Certified Pedigrees
> ...


Blimey!! that's expensive isn't it  x

I think i'll leave that for now lol x

Thanks BW - you seem to be the knowledgeable one on this sort of stuff  x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oooo, also ...

that "cattery name" bit on the FIFE form for registering pedigree cat is that yours or the cats actual prefix if not bred by yourself?

otherwise i think i've filled everything else in ok lol x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

It says on the Fife pages that you need a certified pedigree but it doesn't seem to say how many generations so maybe you would get away with a 3 generation one?

You could always ring them and ask.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> It says on the Fife pages that you need a certified pedigree but it doesn't seem to say how many generations so maybe you would get away with a 3 generation one?
> 
> You could always ring them and ask.


Truth be told i'm going to register those 3 euro's GCCF aswell as FIFE for showing purposes, whereas my other girls and boy won't be shown, so it doesn't matter all that much if i dual reg the GCCF reg'd ones hun  xx

Just thought i may aswell but no point in paying out that lol x


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> It says on the Fife pages that you need a certified pedigree but it doesn't seem to say how many generations so maybe you would get away with a 3 generation one?
> 
> You could always ring them and ask.


Im sure it has to be a four generation pedigree. I found it painless enough but only did one boy, I have two others to get done this year, do GCCF take paypal payments lol, its a pain in the bottom trying to do it from Switzerland!

Hope the importing isn't too painful for you Lou!

Izzie


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Im sure it has to be a four generation pedigree. I found it painless enough but only did one boy, I have two others to get done this year, do GCCF take paypal payments lol, its a pain in the bottom trying to do it from Switzerland!
> 
> Hope the importing isn't too painful for you Lou!
> 
> Izzie


Yeah i can guess it'd be a nightmare from your end bless ya xx

Don't think GCCF do but it'd be helpful wouldn't it lol x

Hopefully someone will be able to answer my cattery name bit on form question, then i can send them off and hope for the best lol x

incidently also, if you send their 4 gen pedigree in to FIFE with the form and you ask for a 5 gen back, will they do it? x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> oooo, also ...
> 
> that "cattery name" bit on the FIFE form for registering pedigree cat is that yours or the cats actual prefix if not bred by yourself?
> 
> otherwise i think i've filled everything else in ok lol x


Don't know about FIFE sorry never registered with them. Where is Selk? She would know.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Yeah i can guess it'd be a nightmare from your end bless ya xx
> 
> Don't think GCCF do but it'd be helpful wouldn't it lol x
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have got this link for you for a fb registration form. I am sure Selk will be able to tell you whats what with the cattery name. Not being a breeder I wouldn't know lol.

Im coming over to the UK to sort out our house sale so will send my stuff off then.

Hope the imports go ok for you.

http://www.felisbritannica.co.uk/files/Pedigree_reg_form.pdf

Best wishes

Izzie:smile5:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Don't know about FIFE sorry never registered with them. Where is Selk? She would know.


TY anyway  I'll have to find Wendy when she's about x



Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got this link for you for a fb registration form. I am sure Selk will be able to tell you whats what with the cattery name. Not being a breeder I wouldn't know lol.
> 
> ...


Already read that, but thanks hun  xx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am sure someone will be able to help you, are you a member of any FB club yet, you have to be a member of a FIFe club to be able to register kittens and also be aware that you have to register them with FIFe first rather than using GCCF as your principle registering body. I am sure if I have made a mistake there someone can correct that lol.

Best wishes

Izzie


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

You have to be a member of an FB club to get a prefix anyway hun x

don't worry, i know all the rest of it, just a couple of bits i wondered about  x


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I've only ever got 3 gen GCCF pedigrees for registering my cats with FIFe. £10 is quite enough to pay!!



Toby & Darwin said:


> It says on the Fife pages that you need a certified pedigree but it doesn't seem to say how many generations so maybe you would get away with a 3 generation one?
> 
> You could always ring them and ask.


----------

